# Hyperbike



## PonyKnit (Oct 20, 2011)

Ever since I saw a pic of someone driving using a Hyperbike, I have been very intrigued. Would love to see more pics of Hyperbikes in use and love to hear of any experiences with them.

Thanks!


----------



## Champ (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had my hyperbike now for 3 years and absolutely love it and so doesn't my mini


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 20, 2011)

Check out Bob's website and call Bob.... Chat with Leia too...


----------



## DrivinTime (Oct 20, 2011)

Risha and me finishing our first (and so far, only!) HDT last summer, with our new (to us) Hyperbike.






We love the 'bike! Photo by good friend Lisa Cenis.


----------



## PonyKnit (Oct 21, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> 1319153842[/url]' post='1419727']Check out Bob's website and call Bob.... Chat with Leia too...


Not ready to buy at this time, gathering info from owners. Also their website pics are way too small.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 21, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> Not ready to buy at this time, gathering info from owners. Also their website pics are way too small.


Don't have to buy to chat with Bob...he is a fountain of information and he is very NO pressure to buy... He let me be a member of his "hyperbike club" even though I eventually purchased a different cart. I got a ton of information from Bob...

you can google... SH miniatures website they have a driving section on their page that has AWESOME photos of Shari and her son driving using hyperbikes. I did lots of hyperbike searches in the last year. Shari's website was one of my favorites to browse photos of hyperbike fun. I think if you check out youtube you can find a video of Leia taking hazards with her hyperbike, if it is still there..





Eventually Leia will spot this thread and will send you some photos, she has a hyperbike and it is her favorite cart. Best wishes.


----------



## Shari (Oct 21, 2011)

I just ordered a Hyperbike and can't wait.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 21, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> I think if you check out youtube you can find a video of Leia taking hazards with her hyperbike, if it is still there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I spotted it. However I wasn't going to post until I had some new pictures gathered!



I figure I've been posting Hyperbike pictures here a few times a year since 2006; everyone's probably seen most of the old ones already!





The hazard videos are still on YouTube although since we were either Training Level or recovering from surgery in them we weren't really showing any of the 'Bike's high-performance aspects. I finally found some of our Prelim level hazard videos and got them on the computer so one of my goals over the winter is to edit them and upload them to YouTube so you can get a better feel for what really makes the Hyperbike so special.



Kody's never been fast in the hazards as he isn't conformationally built to be either agile or quick but the 'Bike always helped to make up for that.



That and some careful driving!







Shari said:


> I just ordered a Hyperbike and can't wait.


Shari, you did?!



I had no idea! Congrats! You'll love it.

Leia


----------



## Shari (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup, sure did. With a bit different seat.





Won't be able to drive Maggie in it until we settle in VA but I am looking forward to it.





She will be a lot happier with a lighter cart!


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2011)

.

Shari,

Maggie will love both the lighter cart AND having you close enough to scritch her butt and tell her what a good girl she is. I'm just sad you'll no longer be close enough to drive on the beach with us...

At this past weekend's ADS conference fun day at Happs, Mingus took a number of people out for trial drives. Everyone had a blast and commented on its comfort. Even Gerard Paagman, who is more accustomed to driving an 8-in-hand hitch of Friesians, took Mingus and the HB out for a spin and loved both.

Of course, few of us have the agility and long legs of the ADS official who drove Mingus in the Teacup Challenge. A former dancer, he swung his leg up over Mingus' back with ease before settling into the seat and stirrups.

My online image host has apparently gone to the great upload in the sky, so my beach photos are no longer viewable. When I get a chance, I'll set up a new host and repost them.

If you join the HyperBike group on Facebook, you'll find some great discussions and accounts of people's adventures.


----------



## Ann knight (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I don't have any pictures but I just got back from my first Hyperbike ride ...



It was a blast ! My horse loves it , I love it . It is the most comfortable ride and it pulled like a dream for my little guy . We have alot of hills and DL seemed more willing to move out and I believe enjoyed the outing ! I want to thank everyone for the great advice and Bob for a great product !



......Ann


----------



## Shari (Oct 23, 2011)

Is wonderful you had a great time with your new HB! Can't wait for photos!


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 29, 2011)

PonyKnit said:


> Ever since I saw a pic of someone driving using a Hyperbike, I have been very intrigued. Would love to see more pics of Hyperbikes in use and love to hear of any experiences with them.
> 
> Thanks!


Here are my two guys and the HyperBike. This was at a Darby. The black and white and done a Darby before. The liver is doing his first Darby. We had a great time!


----------



## LazyRanch (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is my horse (brown) PJ, and Mom's horse, Rascal, at a Darby. It was PJ's first and Rascal's second Darby.






If you have never seen a Darby, it is a mixture of cones and hazards driven through on a prescribed course. With cones, just as in combined driving, the gates remain "live" - you drive through them in order, and cannot go back through them again, and if you knock a ball off, it's 10 points (seconds) added to the score. Hazards can be driven back through. If you miss a hazard gate, one can go back through and "retrieve" it.

For this particular Darby, there were 4 hazards alternating with 6 sets of cones, so in the last photo, Rascal has finished a grouping of cones and is freighting for the hazard on our right, then he will do the group of cones in this photo, and do the water hazard, and a final set of cones, finishing on a run to the finish line.

There are only two determiners for win: time and cones penalties. PJ isn't anything like fast, but he is sane and steady of pace. In the HyperBike, he can take lines some carts cannot. He won the Novice (trot only). Rascal is blazing fast, but not as steady. He had 2 balls down, so came in second behind Linda Smith's very stellar Rocky. It was close though; with the 2 balls down adding 20 seconds to his time, Rocky only beat him by 1 second. But at the end of the day, Rascal had the fastest time overall, by 11 seconds.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 7, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread...but LazyRanch, where can one get full information about Darbys--how they are set up, patterns, full rules, divisions, etc., etc., etc.? Sounds like something we'd like to try over here in NM!

Thanks for any info,

Margo

PS...I am starting to feel that my reservations about the Hyperbike *might* break down!(It's never been because I don't like the vehicle, but that I am not sure it would work for ME, at my age and being not as spry or flexible as I used to be!!)I've always felt it has GREAT benefits, esp. the light weight and stability, for someone like me!!

Shari, how exciting that you are going to get one!!!


----------



## Ann knight (Nov 7, 2011)

Margo, go for it ! I wish I would have listened and bought the Hyperbike first but I didn't think I was co-ordinated enough !...although saying that I love my Aerocrown! The Hyperbike is perfect for my horse and really isn't that hard to get used to . i have already been over tree roots and it is really easy to "go with the flow" of the bike . .......Love it , love it , love it ...did I mention I love it











Ann


----------



## susanne (Nov 7, 2011)

Margo, All I can say is you need to try one for yourself. As I have said before, I'm the poster child for gimpy drivers -- my legs and back have very little flexibility and cause me constant pain, but I can drive for hours in the HB, and I can get in and out more quickly and safely than with the EE. I do adjust the stirrups from how most people have them, but it all works well for us.

Especially important for the less than agile is to have a horse with a solid, dependable whoa -- but that's true for any cart or carriage. For extra safety until you're used to climbing in, have someone head your horse -- just little reassurance for both of you.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging words, ladies! Right now, I am 'vehicle-poor' for a combination of reasons, and will most likely have to sell a couple before I can get ANYTHING else, but I may start thinking in that direction.

My fully-trained driving horses are solid in their basics, so am not really concerned about having to have a header...I had to make them that way, because I have NEVER had a helper!

Margo


----------



## Shari (Nov 9, 2011)

What was it... a year after I broke my back I met up with the NW mini drivers and Sheryl let me try the HB out, wasn't very comfy for me at the time.

But I have healed, as much as I am going too.. and now used to my back feeling lumpy in places it shouldn't be. Also had Bob got a different seat for me like another HB owner put on their HB. It has more support.

This time around, I know I will have no problems with it, specially with the different seat.

You should give it a try Margo, might be surprised you find it a comfy safe cart and if you think it needs more support, ask Bob about the seat I am getting with mine.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 11, 2011)

Shari, you will probably have yours before I'd be in a position to order, but I do hope you will share photos and details of how your seat differs from his 'standard' for the Hyperbike when you do get it! Should be informative for everyone interested in the Hyperbike!

Margo


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 11, 2011)

We are the other ones with a seat like that, I will add a picture. Absolutely love it. The seat is bigger and gives support on the back sides and at the front of the seat so you do not slide down.

Tina and Matthijs


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you very much, Tina, for the photos and the details! For my own reference...how tall is the miniature in the photo?

Margo


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 12, 2011)

That is Willow, she is 32"

Matthijs.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, Matthijs!

Shari, is this the kind of seat you are getting on your Hyperbike?

Margo


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 12, 2011)

Matthijs,

Lovely mare, and thanks for the great pictures of the Hyperbike set-up. I am in the process of saving for one, hopefully next spring, and it is great to see the different seat and an up close shot of the cart. I see you have a Comfy Fit harness, which I have as well for my bigger 39-40" mares. Did you have to make any adjustments to the harness to suit the Hyperbike? Specifically I'm wondering about the traces being too long. From the picture they look to be on the original holes, but I was just wondering what you thought overall and if any changes needed to be made. Thanks!

Katie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 13, 2011)

The singletree on the Hyperbike is the same distance from the horse as on a regular cart. The only difference is that the seat is right on top of it instead of way behind it! The only special harness adjustment you'll need to make is shortening your reins and using a shorter whip.

Leia


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 13, 2011)

That is right Leia, thanks.

The only two things that I added are the trace carriers, I like them. And now I also use quick release clips that sit on the singletree. This meant that I had to put a shackle through the end of the traces.

So now I leave the holdback straps on the shafts and do not guide the traces through them a scissor clip snaps straight to the britching.

I am a bit of a leather snob, but for the HyperBike I like the beta reins because the leather ones all have the stitching where you hold them and that bothers me.

I know I will have to make a picture of my trace end / singletree setup.

ME


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> Thanks, Matthijs!
> 
> Shari, is this the kind of seat you are getting on your Hyperbike?
> 
> Margo



Yes and it is on it's way!


----------



## Kawgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Do these carts put weight on the horse? I was looking at the enlarged picture of Willow and the cart, and I would think that having the cart so close to the cart with your feet up at their sides, and the way the seat sits a little forward of the axle, this would put a lot of the weight on the horse.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Nov 16, 2011)

Just the post I was looking for! I'm new to this forum, new to minis, and am just starting to compete in CDEs/ HDT.

Leia, your youtube video of you guys chugging through hazards on your bike inspired my switch to driving a VSE! Haven't looked back since 

Just wondering about using the bikes in competition.....is the extra track width an issue? Are drivers using them in dressage & cones or just marathan? How quickly do horses adapt to driving in it if they're used to a regular 2wheel cart? Does it make a difference if you use a regular breastcollar or an Empathy-type? How easily do the bikes dismantel?

I've never seen one here in Alberta, Canada...hate forking out the $ for something I've never seen before. Sure appreciate all the posts!


----------



## Ann knight (Nov 16, 2011)

I am really new to this but must say in my limited experience I



love my Hyperbike . I plan to use it for everything ...I sure don't mind being different



, especially when the horse is the winner . I have found that the wide track makes it much more flexible in alot of situations . I am sure my aerocrown would not have fared so well on our trail which has alot of tree roots and I am a little driving challenged



. I know that if I do show I will not probably place in the classes because I don't use an over/side check, blinders but I don't care , I having fun !


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi I will try to answer a few of the questions here.

The beauty of the HyperBike is its adjustability, So you actually have no weight on the horse at all. The shafts are floating in the tug loops. By shifting your weight fore and aft you maintain this. The up and down movement of the horse is therefore not transferred to the cart and rider.

You may also have noticed that I use a saddle with sliding back band. Besides moving up and down the horse also moves from side to side therefore the shafts are not pulled from side to side.

The balance is also set with position of the seat. In almost any position of the shafts you can find the point of zero weight in the shafts by sliding the seat either forward or back.

It may not be the most desirable cart for dressage, but there are drivers on this forum that use them for that. It is awesome in the hazards and the cones, probably the only two wheeler with which u stand a chance in speed with the four wheelers.

The shafts and wheels come off without the use of any tools and then the whole thing including the harness fits in my smart car, see picture!

We initially purchased two harnesses with our horses that were leather, well made A & H stuff with a regular straight rather narrow breast collar. We just upgraded to the comfy fit pair harness with all the extra's so we can also use them for single horse. The reasons for upgrading were not only the breast collar shape and padding and so on but also as I mentioned the sliding back band. And lastly but not completely unimportant the ease of maintenance. dunk it in a bucket of water rub it clean shake it dry and hang in the tackroom for next time.

Bye the way we are only a few hours from Calgary here just outside Vancouver BC so just call before you wanna drop by and see ours. I think it is the ultimate vehicle for our VSE.

ME


----------



## susanne (Nov 16, 2011)

Now that my new computer allows me to attach images directly (and dependably), I thought I'd add a couple of shots of Mingus and the HyperBike in the ocean at Long Beach, Washington.

Can you tell Mingus and I both love it?


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Susanne,

I have been waiting for those pictures, awesome!!! That beach drive is on our bucket list, what fun and no better cart to be had!!!


----------



## Kawgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Is it difficult to get in these carts? With my sometimes stiff arthritic legs, I'd be afraid I'd kick the horse in the rear when I was getting in!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 17, 2011)

Kawgirl, Once you get the maneuver down, it's no problem. You might want to have a header for the first couple of times, but as long as your horse has a solid whoa (and is comfortable with you moving around behind him -- necessary for any cart -- you'll be fine.

As I've mentioned ad nauseum, I'm a total gimp. I have arthritis and a plethora of leg and back problems, yet I do fine in the HyperBike. Some days I need to help my right foot up into the stirrup, but it gets there.

My approach is to stand facing forward (left side) and swing my right leg over the shaft. As soon as my foot touches the ground, I sit down, then put my feet into the stirrups. Getting out, while still sitting, I swing both legs over the left shaft and then stand up. With this method, I find that I have fewer seconds of vulnerability than with my easy entry...and I've never kicked my horse.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kawgirl said:


> Do these carts put weight on the horse? I was looking at the enlarged picture of Willow and the cart, and I would think that having the cart so close to the cart with your feet up at their sides, and the way the seat sits a little forward of the axle, this would put a lot of the weight on the horse.


No, not at all. It actually gives you a lot of flexibility because if you're going uphill you can put more weight forward on the stirrups and hold the shafts down, and going downhill you can rest against the backrest and keep the weight from tipping forward onto the horse. The slider allows you to find the perfect balance over the axle with just a pull of a lever, which is MUCH easier than most other carts! It floats along beautifully and turns on a dime with just a fingertip against the shaft.



Littlegoesalongway said:


> Leia, your youtube video of you guys chugging through hazards on your bike inspired my switch to driving a VSE! Haven't looked back since


Aw, thanks!



I'm always so flattered when someone tells me that. I've got to upload the more recent videos where we were actually zipping!



Littlegoesalongway said:


> Just wondering about using the bikes in competition.....is the extra track width an issue? Are drivers using them in dressage & cones or just marathan? How quickly do horses adapt to driving in it if they're used to a regular 2wheel cart? Does it make a difference if you use a regular breastcollar or an Empathy-type? How easily do the bikes dismantel?


Until such time as they pass a standard track width for VSE's in the lower levels, the extra track width is nothing but an advantage in stability. We've got more than enough room going through full-sized hazards!



I personally used it only for marathon but that's because we mostly have the more formal three-day events up here and I prefer to use my Bellcrown for presentation, dressage and cones. It's difficult to look elegant wearing an apron in a Hyperbike!



I do use it for all three phases in ADT's and take my dressage lessons in it as it's easier to transport in the winter (it rides in my trailer tack room fully assembled) but have found it's harder to use your core properly at a walk and working trot with your feet up in front of you. It can be done! But it requires concentration and good reinsmanship.

I've met one or two horses who were nervous in the Hyperbike at first because it followed so closely on their tails but most of them don't care and then get really excited when you let them move out in it. New 'Bikers rarely use the 'Bike to its capacity at first but once you show the horse what the vehicle is capable of they think they've sprouted wings and often gain tremendously in confidence. It's a great vehicle for one like Kody who doesn't like turning into the shafts! He learned from the Hyperbike that all he had to do was push into it and it would give way, and soon he was much better about turning the heavier carts he used to hate. He loves spinning the 'Bike on one wheel at a canter!

The Hyperbike dismantles in moments with no special tools but is designed so there's no way it will come apart unless you want it to. I highly approve of the engineering on this vehicle!

As for breastcollars, I prefer to use a contoured collar with an adjustable angle of draft (i.e. the tug on a ring) because the line of draft goes downhill from the horse to the singletree. You can certainly use a regular breastcollar, I did for years, but it puts most of the pressure across the bottom of the horse's shoulder which makes it harder for them to move their forelegs. The heavier the load (in this case mostly the driver), the harder it is for the horse. It didn't matter much with tiny little me but that might not be the case for others.



I was outfitting Kody to pass the toughest tests out there with insufficient conditioning and a stifle problem so I made sure he had the best ergonomic setup I could and the least weight. That meant a Hyperbike, a Freedom Collar and a sliding backband and the combination has been stellar. He loves them! That's the kind of setup you don't notice much difference from at lower speeds but the faster you go, the more that turnout excels while other rigs would be getting more and more unstable and scary. For heck-for-leather trail driving, full-out ADT's, darby, or marathon, it's the way to go with a single mini.



Kawgirl said:


> Is it difficult to get in these carts? With my sometimes stiff arthritic legs, I'd be afraid I'd kick the horse in the rear when I was getting in!!


Sometimes I do!



He got used to it. No, seriously, it's not much of an issue after the first time or two.

Leia


----------

